# IPA or CarPro Eraser or Panel Wipe or......



## vRS Carl

Evening folks,

This is not an attempt to cause a bun fight more just to satisfy a curiosity i have.

What is generally regarded as the best thing to use after a machine polish before starting to apply glazes, sealants, wax etc. I used to think it was IPA, then Eraser came along and now i see Panel Wipe. Is it a case of people re-inventing the wheel here or is one of these better than all the rest (generally i mean as i know with most products what is regarded as best is "subjective" most of the time)

When you vote can you also post your reasons for the vote and if you pick the something else option then let us know what it is, be it cat pi55, water from the Peckham Spring, Snake spit etc etc :lol:

I've voted Eraser as it seems to work well for me and better than IPA in my experience.

Carl :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec

I vote for either Carpro Erasure or Gtechniq Panel Wipe


----------



## S63

In my view they all have their place and none is better than the other.


----------



## Scotty Pro

IPA for me mixed with 50% Deionized Water, always use it for a wipe down on all of thee exterior.


----------



## -Simon-

Watched a demo of all the options today at KDS with the 16 other trainees....having wet sanded a panel then added product....only one paint cleanser returned the surface to its original appearance I.E removed all the fillers and oils....and that was the Gtechniq panel wipe...pretty conclusive IMO. :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Only problem is that you will have to give the panels more polishing, because when you think it's perfect the Gtechniq product will reveal the truth :lol:


----------



## Scotty Pro

does anyone know what is in eraser ? or panel wipe for that matter, seems to me they are probably IPA with added stuff.


----------



## -Simon-

Scotty Pro said:


> does anyone know what is in eraser ? or panel wipe for that matter, seems to me they are probably IPA with added stuff.


Think that will be a closely guarded secret...massive difference in performance though :doublesho


----------



## OllieNeedham

I used CarPro Eraser, then moved over to Fast Panel Wipe, due to cost, and have found Panel Wipe to work well.


----------



## Scotty Pro

-Simon- said:


> Think that will be a closely guarded secret...massive difference in performance though :doublesho


Surely they have to put the ingredients on the label to adhere to H & S regulations.


----------



## -Simon-

Scotty Pro said:


> Surely they have to put the ingredients on the label to adhere to H & S regulations.


Not on the bottles I looked at today


----------



## kk1966

Panel wipe will always be the most thorough product and is very much like a weak thinners whereas IPA is alcohol and its strength is dependant upon its % dilution. Eraser i would personally only use with CarPro/CQuartz specific products as i believe it contains other certain products such as emulsifiers etc which may or may not be compatible with other high end sealants.


----------



## -Simon-

kk1966 said:


> Panel wipe will always be the most thorough product and is very much like a weak thinners whereas IPA is alcohol and its strength is dependant upon its % dilution. Eraser i would personally only use with CarPro/CQuartz specific products as i believe it contains other certain products such as emulsifiers etc which may or may not be compatible with other high end sealants.


I believe the thread refers to Gtechniq panel wipe not the body shop type....just to be clear in the demo I watched the Gtechniq product out performed the body shop panel wipe....in fact it out performed everything!

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/gtechniq/ipa-panel-wipe-slow-evaporation.aspx


----------



## fatdazza

Scotty Pro said:


> Surely they have to put the ingredients on the label to adhere to H & S regulations.


From Eraser MSDS :thumb:

2-2. Chemical description Chemical formula Content CAS No. Remark
Isopropyl Alcohol < 30% 67-63-0
Dionized water > 60% 7732-18-5
Sodium lauryl ether sulfate 1%-3% 685-34-2
odor additive 1% pro prietary


----------



## Sparky160

Is this Ok to use? Asked for panel wipe at my local car parts shop and sold me this

http://www.autopaintsbrighton.co.uk/hb-body-antisil-770-degreaser-panel-wipe-1l-509-p.asp

Will it be effective?


----------



## -Simon-

Sparky160 said:


> Is this Ok to use? Asked for panel wipe at my local car parts shop and sold me this
> 
> http://www.autopaintsbrighton.co.uk/hb-body-antisil-770-degreaser-panel-wipe-1l-509-p.asp
> 
> Will it be effective?


It was effective but simply no where near Gtechniq in the demo I saw....why not try some side by side :thumb:


----------



## adjones

Panel wipe is a blend and not all are the same. Some are more aggressive, some flash faster etc. Gtech will also have datasheet which will tell a lot about it


----------



## Ultimate Finish

*Panel Wipe V IPA*

Panel Wipe is indeed different to IPA (apologies if we've caused any confusion). Panel Wipe contains high quality 'sweet' solvents which effectively carry away polish residues as it evaporates. So it's a more advanced product than traditional IPA.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Panel Wipe is all i use, Spies Hecker or U- Pol.


----------



## Scotty Pro

fatdazza said:


> From Eraser MSDS :thumb:
> 
> 2-2. Chemical description Chemical formula Content CAS No. Remark
> Isopropyl Alcohol < 30% 67-63-0
> Dionized water > 60% 7732-18-5
> Sodium lauryl ether sulfate 1%-3% 685-34-2
> odor additive 1% pro prietary


So basically I'm using 20% more IPA than Eraser with a lesser deionized water, well thats OK by me since mine costs me nothing :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86

Gtechniq panel wipe for sure after being at the training day...... Well what can I say, all products worked to varying degrees, but when we were removing oils etc from compound, a quick prefetch cleanser, and a quick wax all of which were given no time to cure it anything, my honest opinion is they were all rubbish, I will be buying the Gtechniq product for definite, it was almost night and day compared to other products!!!


----------



## Clyde

Another for Gtechniq panel wipe after yesterdays event at KDS. I have been using eraser to date and will deefinitely be putting an order for panel wipe soon.

Just wait till Simon gets the pictures up. Results speak from themselves.


----------



## Aeroandy

I used Xpert polishes that are water based so I don't use anything. GTechniq Panel Wipe gets my vote, of the ones listed.


----------



## CraigQQ

Spies Hecker 7010 Silicon remover is the best panel wipe on the market. With a price to match (normally around £70 for 5L)


----------



## georgeandpeppa

CraigQQ said:


> Spies Hecker 7010 Silicon remover is the best panel wipe on the market. With a price to match (normally around £70 for 5L)


Metalflake.co.uk are doing it for £41 delivered at the moment.:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

georgeandpeppa said:


> Metalflake.co.uk are doing it for £41 delivered at the moment.:thumb:


Didn't realise that deal was still running :thumb: ordered 2 a couple weeks ago.. Tempted to stock up on even more now haha..


----------



## georgeandpeppa

Two! you washing the car in it


----------



## CraigQQ

georgeandpeppa said:


> Two! you washing the car in it


Use around 5L a month at the moment!  
Can't remember the last time I used IPA. Eraser is still really good for removing oils, and cleaning glass though.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Have you seen this...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242250&page=2

John Tht.


----------



## gtechrob

as above - IPA and IPA based wipes do not dissolve polish residues/oils. You have to have some level of hydrocarbon solvents to do this. many body shop panel wipes use recovered solvents which don't work as well as virgin solvents and the virgin solvents are less harmful. our panel wipe is mainly alcohol but does contain a very specific volume of virgin aromatic solvents to pull out polish residues so that chemically bonding coatings such as c1/c4/c5/g1/exo can form the maximum volume of bonds thereby offering optimum durability.

it's not cheap but it works :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i

BoostJunky86 said:


> Gtechniq panel wipe for sure after being at the training day...... Well what can I say, all products worked to varying degrees, but when we were removing oils etc from compound, a quick prefetch cleanser, and a quick wax all of which were given no time to cure it anything, my honest opinion is they were all rubbish, I will be buying the Gtechniq product for definite, it was almost night and day compared to other products!!!


+1 Ordered some yesterday after seeing the side by side comparison.


----------



## gavin_d

Just ordered some gtechniq panel wipe along with loads more stuff. I need to keep away from that website, costs me a fortune!!!


----------



## sm81

Strange that so many pro still use Eraser or IPA wipe if Gtechniq would be only to really lift oil away.


----------



## -Simon-

sm81 said:


> Strange that so many pro still use Eraser or IPA wipe if Gtechniq would be only to really lift oil away.


Not really the Gtecniq product is very new, and relatively more expensive....add to that the fact that some people may be happy leaving some of the fillers behind....or still have lot of the other product in their cabinet....:thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i

sm81 said:


> Strange that so many pro still use Eraser or IPA wipe if Gtechniq would be only to really lift oil away.


I thought the same prior to seeing a side by side demo with the Gtechniq panel wipe.

The main issues are that if you're not removing all the polish residue and associated fillers: the wax or sealant will be trying to bind to these rather than the nicely corrected clear coat and these fillers will also diminish over time and reveal any imperfections that were not completely corrected.

I think the key thing is understanding how each product works and then deciding how you use the product as part of your correction process.


----------



## Tom48

Ultimate Finish said:


> Panel Wipe is indeed different to IPA (apologies if we've caused any confusion). Panel Wipe contains high quality 'sweet' solvents which effectively carry away polish residues as it evaporates. So it's a more advanced product than traditional IPA.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 Would it be suitable to take a layer of wax off my alloys prior to applying C5?


----------



## Tom48

gavin_d said:


> Just ordered some gtechniq panel wipe along with loads more stuff. I need to keep away from that website, costs me a fortune!!!


I know the feeling :detailer:


----------



## -Raven-

adjones said:


> Panel wipe is a blend and not all are the same. Some are more aggressive, some flash faster etc. Gtech will also have datasheet which will tell a lot about it


most are 95% to 100% Naphtha. 

No need to buy expensive branded / rebottled panel wipe. :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86

-Raven- said:


> most are 95% to 100% Naphtha.
> 
> No need to buy expensive branded / rebottled panel wipe. :thumb:


I know you prob more experience and certainly not suggesting i know more but going from the experience from a recent training day Well I completely disagree when we were shown the difference between a normal commonly used panel wipe and the gtech product I would say yes there is, huge difference between the two. The question is can we get the gtech stuff cheaper!


----------



## sm81

You mean Gtechniq or Eraser?


----------



## adjones

-Raven- said:


> most are 95% to 100% Naphtha.
> 
> No need to buy expensive branded / rebottled panel wipe. :thumb:


Some, not all. I've used panel wipes which smell like petrol, I've used ones which have almost no smell and I've used ones which smell fruity. I've used ones which flash away at totally different rates. There is no way that they are all just naptha.


----------



## Cquartz

CraigQQ said:


> Use around 5L a month at the moment!
> Can't remember the last time I used IPA. Eraser is still really good for removing oils, and cleaning glass though.


Craig, if you buy eraser 5L it cost you 46 pounds!, excluding detailer discount if you have ,
http://www.carpro.uk.com/eraser-intensive-polish-oil-remover-5000ml/

anyone who wants to compare Eraser to any big brand name is welcome, 
msds will not reveal our whole secret how its lifting polish oils and dissolving it.
more than that its the safest way for the car paint .


----------



## -Simon-

sm81 said:


> You mean Gtechniq or Eraser?


Tom means Gtechniq :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

If anyone is interested we have launched a new paint cleanser that will remove teh need for these products. We have found even at 15% conc it is possible to swipe paint finishes. 

Luminos is a cleanser that can remove holograms polishing oils fillers left by compounds randon tar and surface fallout. and leaves the surface perfectly ready to apply your LSP


----------



## Flakey

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid does it better than all else for me.


----------



## Suba

Ronnie said:


> If anyone is interested we have launched a new paint cleanser that will remove teh need for these products. We have found even at 15% conc it is possible to swipe paint finishes.
> 
> Luminos is a cleanser that can remove holograms polishing oils fillers left by compounds randon tar and surface fallout. and leaves the surface perfectly ready to apply your LSP


That sounds quite impressive and almost in the 'too good to be true' category. How much is the product selling for?


----------



## Davy

Suba said:


> That sounds quite impressive and almost in the 'too good to be true' category. How much is the product selling for?


I've personally used it. It works - believe the hype


----------



## sm81

Davy said:


> I've personally used it. It works - believe the hype


So it is paint cleaner, "panel wipe" AIO?


----------



## Davy

sm81 said:


> So it is paint cleaner, "panel wipe" AIO?


It's not an AIO per se. It is purely for cleaning and removing any existing products already on the paint work. It leaves zero protection. In fact the only thing it does leave is clear coat. I'm sure Ronnie will give a much better explanation than me. 

Davy


----------



## Ronnie

it is a paint cleanser not an AIo as it has no abrasive or filling properties hence how it can remove fillers. its designed to remove everything bonded to the paint surface and is good for stripping off old LSP as well. we use it on every detail now instead of an IPa as it is no longer needed. 

At present it costs £21.95 for 500ml. there is a few posts of it in action on our Facebook page.


----------



## Strongey

Just bought 5l of carpro eraser. Cant argue with 5l £46 delivered!


----------



## Fox_GB

Gtechniq Panel Wipe all the way  (yes another member from the KDS training day:thumb


----------



## Strongey

Fox_GB said:


> Gtechniq Panel Wipe all the way  (yes another member from the KDS training day:thumb


really worth £22 a litre?


----------



## Clyde

It's not cheap I agree, but it definitely out performed every other product that was tested on the day. Simon needs to show the pics (if there are some). Results really do speak for themselves. I've been using eraser to date but will be purchasing some panel wipe very soon.


----------



## Fox_GB

Strongey said:


> really worth £22 a litre?


If you want a true correction and LSP's to last longer then yes.


----------



## deano93tid

Strongey said:


> really worth £22 a litre?


Yes every penny.

I've brought some panel wipe from the bay for £18 for 5 litres and seems to work pretty good but the G techniq stuff is the winner.

I have 5 litres of IPA too which I had prior to the KDS demo and it is now used as a glass cleaner.


----------



## crf450nut

Envy filler killer


----------



## Rascal_69

Use a few. 

IPA at 30% 
Gyeon prep
Eraser 
Gtechniq pw
And spies


----------



## mbgti01

Can someone explain to me what I need as the difference between the two isn't jumping out at me. 

I have removed all protection from the car, I will be machine polishing with my DAS6 Pro and then need to use (panel wipe/IPA/Eraser)? 

What do I need ? 

Thanks


----------



## Matty77

-Raven- said:


> most are 95% to 100% Naphtha.
> 
> No need to buy expensive branded / rebottled panel wipe. :thumb:


After reading what Mike Philips @ Autogeek had to say on the subject I believe you're absolutely right!


----------



## P4ULT

Having seen side by side test the gtechnic panel wipe wins hands down. It leaves nothing behind, with a general IPA not far behind.


----------



## -Kev-

IPA and Eraser leave fillers behind from what i've seen. Spent a whole day using this on my car back in March, can safely say it does what its made to do 

http://envyvaleting.com/products_info.asp?id=377

(nice thread ressurection btw lol)


----------



## AndyA4TDI

I have Gtechniq Panel Wipe, Eraser, IPA and BH Cleanser Fluid. 

I prefer BH Cleanser Fluid followed by Gtechniq.


----------



## ash-ct

Tetrosyl wax n grease (panel wipe) £8 odd for a 5L tin. Been using it for years (not the same tin obviously) and never given it a thought to try anything else. Always keep a mix of IPA with me as a 'just in case'


----------



## Rayner

P4ULT said:


> Having seen side by side test the gtechnic panel wipe wins hands down. It leaves nothing behind, with a general IPA not far behind.


Careful Paul mate, we didn't use IPA, Chris' bottle just had IPA written on it, it was panelwipe but not sure which one lol


----------

